# overclocking problems



## Jared7744 (Feb 2, 2009)

i have just built a new computer and i want to overclock it. when i first built it i was able to clock the cpu to 4.0ghz on stock voltage on a GAep45 ud3r mobo and intel e8400 wolfdale CPU and 4gb of g skill 1066 ram. however the next day i could not boot into windows. as soon as it would start in the desktop the computer would fail and restart and keep doing so until i reset to stock settings. i know that i have adiquite cooling so i cant seem to figure out the problem. also i think there may be a problem with the operating system because when i shut the compter off and trun it back on the only way i can log on without failing is by booting with the last known good configuration. someone please help, thank you.


----------



## dannyc (Feb 3, 2009)

what op xp pro /home ? when u get it to boot do any of your overclock values change or doo settings stay the same?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ok .............. without a doubt you will need to bump your vdimm voltage if you memory is rated to take it (give us the memory model numbers or link where you bought it )

B) you will definetly need to bump your cpu voltage to get stable at 4.0ghz

C) what you failed to do is "stress test" your cpu as you climbed the ladder overclocking ..................... just being able to boot into windows is NOT an acceptable sign of stable overclock !!

d) you really need to start from the begining and do it right this time ............ chances are your OS is now corrupt ............... you may need to perform a repair install or maybe ever a new clean install ............... 

e) there are settings like the CPU termination or PLL (something like that ............ I forget exactly but those values HAVE to be manually set as "auto" overvolts them way too high ! that can burn up your cpu 

f) what do you have for a cpu cooler ?


----------

